# Java Hausaufgaben - gegen Bezahlung!



## W.Gunz (16. Jan 2018)

Hi Leute, 

ich bin echt am verzweifeln. Mir fehlen noch ein paar Punkte zum Bestehen meines Kurses. In diesem Kurs musste ich bisher jede Woche ein Aufgabenblatt bearbeiten. 
Das Blatt ist für mich sehr anspruchsvoll, aber für einen geübten Java Programmierer sollte es machbar sein. 

Mein Angebot: 

2 Aufgaben Blätter für je 150 - 200 Euro 
Deadline für je ein Aufgabenblatt ist jeweils Sonntag mittag.

Thema der Blätter: 
- Allgemeine Java Programmierung 
- Parser, Assembler (wichtig!)

Bitte schreibt mir ein PN, dann stelle ich die jeweiligen Unterlagen bereit. 

Viele Grüße, 
Wiebke


----------

